# The new Steve Spry Thread!



## Skippy (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok, here we go,



Since many of you feel the old Steve Spry thread has been done to death I felt maybe a new thread would be a breath of fresh air so ... Your opinions, thoughts, experiences & any updates of Mr. Spry ...Feel free and go right ahead ... *Skippy.:uhyeah:*


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 21, 2009)

:trollsign


----------



## thesensei (Dec 21, 2009)

The first time I saw his picture, he vaguely reminded me of Steve Martin...


----------



## Tames D (Dec 21, 2009)

The Last Legionary said:


> :trollsign


TLL, After reading your profile and a few of your posts, I have to say that you come across as a little trollish yourself. But, of course, I know who you really are, so I know it's all in fun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 21, 2009)

Tames D said:


> TLL, After reading your profile and a few of your posts, I have to say that you come across as a little trollish yourself. But, of course, I know who you really are, so I know it's all in fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

He, she or maybe it's shim likes to also follow others around from thread to thread.:soapbox:


----------



## Skippy (Dec 21, 2009)

thesensei said:


> The first time I saw his picture, he vaguely reminded me of Steve Martin...


 


You think so?


First picture I saw of Mr. Spry was almost 20 years ago is some magazine add & he looked more like Michael Landon. The man had a lion's mane of hair & the full rocker thing going on! I can see your point though in the recent pictures of him he looks a tad bit like Steve Martin. He has a website up is he still teaching at that location?:ultracool


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't know why we need to open a new thread, just to discuss (read: trash talk) Mr. Spry.  

I don't know Mr. Spry and don't care about him one way or the other.  That being said, I never could quite understand why some people here feel that certain personalities are fair game for smack talk, particularly when the person doesn't even frequent the forum and isn't here to defend himself.

Maybe we should open a new thread to have a similar "discussion" about Skippy...?


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 21, 2009)

Tames D said:


> TLL, After reading your profile and a few of your posts, I have to say that you come across as a little trollish yourself. But, of course, I know who you really are, so I know it's all in fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but unlike Skippy I'm interested in the long term survival of this site. He's only here to cause problems having been here before and tossed I'd say.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 21, 2009)

Flying Crane said:


> I don't know why we need to open a new thread, just to discuss (read: trash talk) Mr. Spry.
> 
> I don't know Mr. Spry and don't care about him one way or the other.  That being said, I never could quite understand why some people here feel that certain personalities are fair game for smack talk, particularly when the person doesn't even frequent the forum and isn't here to defend himself.
> 
> Maybe we should open a new thread to have a similar "discussion" about Skippy...?


I'm good for that. Lets talk about Skippy.  He likes ugly colors for his profile, thinks being here 2 weeks allows him to tell off everyone and dictate terms and smells like the underside of a bridge.  Probably has yellow teeth too.  Hey, all in fun right PeanutButterman?


----------



## Skippy (Dec 21, 2009)

Actually I have not trashed talk Mr. Spry at all. You seem to live in your own world & anything or anyone that doesn't agree with you is ... Bad, bad, bad or as you refer over & over ...A Troll. Actually what you discribe as being a troll is more or less what you do. You know follow others around attempting to impose yourself on others over the internet because you could never do it face to face. You shouldn't take life so serious as what's left of whatever life you have remaining will have far less stress & you will enjoy it more if you quit being so uptight all the time. You have more mood swings that all my ex-girlfriends put together but have faith! Doctors' are working on a cure for male PMS!:soapbox:


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 21, 2009)

Look Loser, I was here when the site was founded. You've been here 2 weeks and done little but tell us how to run the site. You've insulted long standing members, the staff and even the bloody Queen of England. You are the coward, and I find you and your type to be rather funny jokes, put here for my amusement. So I toy with you and your ilk, poke you and prod you and bugger you until I've giggled myself fuzzy. You will either wake up or you'll be banned and I'll take a few more lumps and get an angry phone call telling me to STFU. Eventually I might go too far and even be banned myself and unlike you and your ilk I'll fade away.  You say I shouldn't be so serious? Look *** hat, if you've read my posts you would see I take life as serious as being buggered by a rooster.  So, to quote the mother tongue, bugger off you old git.  :rofl:

Oh and I found your picture.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 21, 2009)

*Enough Already. Sheesh!*


Thread locked pending review.


----------

